# Best MySQL GUI tool



## kenorb (Nov 5, 2010)

Which working MySQL GUI client is the best?

mysql-gui-tools doesn't work on x64 and Unix/Linux platform is not supported.
Port marked as IGNORE: databases/mysql-gui-tools (does not compile).

No DBDesigner4 in ports.
Sources: http://fabforce.net/downloadfile.php?iddownloadfile=2
But probably doesn't work on FreeBSD.

No Toad in ports as well.
> portsearch -n toad
0 ports

Installed something like: squirrel-sql
I spend some time on installing mysql connector driver.
Installing: portinstall mysql-connector-java
doesn't work by default. I spend some time on the driver, after that it still doesn't work, nothing happen when click on Connect. I'm not going to spend on it more time.

This is the best:
Spent couple of hours of installing it and at the end it doesn't run?!

```
> sudo portinstall pydbdesigner
...
===>   Registering installation for pydbdesigner-0.1.4.1_4
===>  Cleaning for pydbdesigner-0.1.4.1_4
> pydbdesigner 
> pydbdesigner -h
>
```
LOL!

I'm not consider phpMyAdmin, sqlbuddy or any web based solution, which is very slow and inconvenient. Or mysql command line.

Any other?


----------



## jalla (Nov 5, 2010)

> mysql-gui-tools doesn't work on x64 and Unix/Linux platform is not supported.
> Port marked as IGNORE: databases/mysql-gui-tools (does not compile).


Where did you find this information? I have mysql-gui-tools made from ports and running well on amd64 (on 8.0-Stable, a few months old).
In a checkout of ports as of today, I find no indication that this port is broken. What's the source of /usr/ports that you're working from?


----------



## kenorb (Nov 8, 2010)

jalla said:
			
		

> Where did you find this information? I have mysql-gui-tools made from ports and running well on amd64 (on 8.0-Stable, a few months old).
> In a checkout of ports as of today, I find no indication that this port is broken. What's the source of /usr/ports that you're working from?




```
> cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql-gui-tools 
> sudo make
===>  mysql-gui-tools-5.0r14_4 is marked as broken: does not compile.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-gui-tools.
```

I'm using the latest ports:

```
*default release=cvs tag=.
```
;/


----------



## jalla (Nov 8, 2010)

Ah rats, my mistake. Indeed mysql-gui-tools has been marked broken since early september.

I don't see why however. Removing the broken-flag from the Makefile I find that the port compiles without problems here. Tested on this platform

```
snapper:~% uname -a
FreeBSD snapper 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #9: Fri Oct 15 15:25:50 CEST 2010     tl@snapper:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/snapper  amd64
```


----------



## kenorb (Nov 9, 2010)

Doesn't compile on mine:

```
In file included from ../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_public_interface.h:24,
                 from ../include/myx_public_interface.h:25,
                 from ../include/myx_library.h:29,
                 from myx_library.c:39:
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:104: error: redefinition of typedef 'uint8'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:877: error: previous declaration of 'uint8' was here
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:105: error: redefinition of typedef 'uchar'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:870: error: previous declaration of 'uchar' was here
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:106: error: redefinition of typedef 'int8'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:874: error: previous declaration of 'int8' was here
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:107: error: redefinition of typedef 'uint16'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:883: error: previous declaration of 'uint16' was here
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:108: error: redefinition of typedef 'int16'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:880: error: previous declaration of 'int16' was here
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:109: error: conflicting types for 'uint32'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:890: error: previous declaration of 'uint32' was here
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:110: error: conflicting types for 'int32'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:887: error: previous declaration of 'int32' was here
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:112: error: redefinition of typedef 'ulong'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:904: error: previous declaration of 'ulong' was here
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:114: error: redefinition of typedef 'longlong'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:914: error: previous declaration of 'longlong' was here
../../../library/utilities/include/myx_util_functions.h:115: error: redefinition of typedef 'ulonglong'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:913: error: previous declaration of 'ulonglong' was here
gmake[4]: *** [myx_library.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/mysql-gui-tools/work/mysql-gui-tools-5.0r14/common/library/base-library/source'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/mysql-gui-tools/work/mysql-gui-tools-5.0r14/common/library/base-library'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/mysql-gui-tools/work/mysql-gui-tools-5.0r14/common/library'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/mysql-gui-tools/work/mysql-gui-tools-5.0r14/common'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-gui-tools.
```


```
> more distinfo | head -n1
MD5 (mysql-gui-tools-5.0r14.tar.gz) = b8efefbf20b7264c8f3afd34424467d7
> gmake -v
GNU Make 3.81
```


----------



## qsecofr (Nov 9, 2010)

There is also a MySQL Workbench gui app.  I've only recently downloaded & installed it to run on Windows 7 client.  It appears to have some nice functionality.  If I remember right, there were various tarballs for various Linux distros.  I don't recall if they supported FreeBSD directly, and haven't looked in ports here, yet.

More info here: http://www.mysql.com/products/workbench/


----------



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

qsecofr said:
			
		

> There is also a MySQL Workbench gui app.  I've only recently downloaded & installed it to run on Windows 7 client.  It appears to have some nice functionality.  If I remember right, there were various tarballs for various Linux distros.  I don't recall if they supported FreeBSD directly, and haven't looked in ports here, yet.
> 
> More info here: http://www.mysql.com/products/workbench/



Yes, it's in the ports.

```
sudo portinstall mysql-workbench-oss52\*
```

Thank you, but simply it doesn't compile!
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=109344

UPDATE: It does work, but I needed to downgrade to mysql52


----------



## kenorb (Nov 15, 2010)

Any other?
mysql-workbench is crashing a lot on my machine
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19387


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 16, 2010)

Umm, *everything* crashes on your machine ..


----------



## Zare (Nov 16, 2010)

Which brings us to conclusion that his machine is essentially broken.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

And that this thread will yield no returns. Closed.


----------

